# Gaggia classic, boiler cooling flush after steaming?



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Gaggia Classic with the Rancilio steam wand.

Steaming works great.

Are there steps to take after steaming? I clean the steam wand including blasting some steam through. Then I switch off the steam switch.

The machine will eventually cool down to brewing temp, but the boiler is now, if my understanding is correct, v hot and only partly filled with water. Should I press the brew switch a few times, to get cool water into the boiler and cool it down? Good idea or bad?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My understanding is that its best to bring the boiler temperature down again. I run the brew button until steam stops coming out - 8-10 seconds.

Also, I've been advised to steam the milk before pulling the espresso, and doing it this way you need to do the above after steaming.


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

I found this article a good read, from Glenn?

http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step


----------

